# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Venlafaxine/ effexor

## Rejan

wie kan mij vertellen of venlafaxine en effexor hetzelfde zijn. Ik heb vroeger een aantal jaren effexor geslikt, toen na het afbouwen (75) gestopt en nu 2 jaar later weer moeten gaan gebruiken ivm overgangsverschijnselen, maar heb nu venlafaxine focus ( 37.5) voorgeschreven gekregen. Maar de dosis te laag moet verhogen naar 75.
gr.Rejan

----------


## Oki07

Venlafaxine en effexor zijn idd hetzelfde. En het is ook normaal om laag te beginnen en op te bouwen tot je de juiste dosis hebt.

----------


## pruts

Idd is zelfde. Venlafaxine retard is generisch van Efexor. 
Zelf blijf ik hangen op 37.5mg per dag, maar met minder kan ik ook niet.

----------


## Kim Nannan

Ik neem sinds een jaar ook Venlafaxine, voorheen heb ik altijd Citalopram genomen.

----------


## Brittie

Venlafaxine is de productnaam denk ik en Efexor is een merknaam, maar daar zit hetzelfde product in

----------

